# 100% VG juices????



## Slowdive (16/11/17)

Hello everyone, not sure if this my actual first posting or not. However I have been a long time lurker of these forums and learnt a lot from them. So thanks for that. 

Without writing a full thesis, I have been vaping for around a year on and off, but only recently moved to vaping full time. I have a theory I might be sensitive to PG vape, even though I am using 85% vg. 
Are there any reputable brands that do 100% vg, which after some brief research would likely include using some distilled water and likely a very limited flavor palette. Regardless I do not need it to compete with the superb brands I have been using. Just work, deliver nicotine and allow me to put my concern to bed that my issue is with VG.
I will be away a few days but will check this post on my return thanks so much for any and all input. 

As I am sure someone will ask, the symptoms are seemingly a swelling behind the jaw as one might experience with some glandular issue but its not a gland. Other complaints which could best be described as inflammation related. Now I am aware its extremely unlikely its vape related, however I was recently caught for days without my vape and had to revert to analogues. During that time the symptoms strangely dissipated. Of course replaced with bad breath, sinuses and all the gross that comes with smoking so would not trade out


----------



## vicTor (16/11/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pg-sensitivity.t44145/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/11/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pg-allergy.t44144/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/11/17)

Slowdive said:


> As I am sure someone will ask, the symptoms are seemingly a swelling behind the jaw as one might experience with some glandular issue but its not a gland. Other complaints which could best be described as inflammation related. Now



I get this if I'm vaping too hot or getting spitback, the hot liquid irritates my mucus membranes something fierce. Do you chain-vape, what wattage etc etc


----------

